# Snowboard and Golf - Same Day



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

So, I've got a group of guys and are looking to do a trip in March/April.

Some want to Golf, but most want to ski/snowboard. 

If we wanted to please all parties, where can you snowboard and golf in the same day??


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Anywhere in the US Southwest with an open mountain.(courses do close for the season, but you should be able to find some overlap, or public course that will be open weather permitting)

Back in my early 20's we used to skate surf and snowboard in the same day, but the again we were much cooler and poorer than your golfing friends.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

christopherglim said:


> So, I've got a group of guys and are looking to do a trip in March/April.
> 
> Some want to Golf, but most want to ski/snowboard.
> 
> If we wanted to please all parties, where can you snowboard and golf in the same day??


I'm sure there are many, but the only place where I've ever done this is the Invermere, BC area. Panorama's closing weekend is easter and there are a couple courses in the valley including Eagle Ranch as well as the Radium that I believe open in April. There is a (really nice) course at the foot of Panorama but that isn't open until May.

But the truth is that your plan will ensure that you neither have great golf nor great riding. Book a March snowboarding trip (the earlier in March the better) and take the crew for a round of golf for the summer. Ontario has plenty of top notch courses.

On the other hand, we usually do a spring trip and the combination of poor conditions and warm weather leads to a real bender of a weekend. It's a lot of fun, but if I lived in the GTA I'd want my snow trips to be just that, snowy.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Reno/Tahoe area should be a decent option all winter long. There's courses there open 365, of course lately the issues has been will the mountains have snow.....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ditch the guys who want to golf, you don't need friends like that.... :barf2:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

When I was living in Kelowna, there were days in March / April where Big White open as well as local courses. It kind of depends on the particular year, but I think it would be a pretty safe bet most years.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

christopherglim said:


> So, I've got a group of guys and are looking to do a trip in March/April.
> 
> Some want to Golf, but most want to ski/snowboard.
> 
> If we wanted to please all parties, where can you snowboard and golf in the same day??


Vancouver Canada.

I've snowboarded, golfed & gone downhill mtn biking, all in the same day before.


TT


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

deagol said:


> ditch the guys who want to golf, you don't need friends like that.... :barf2:


This x1000 , fuck swinging yuppy sticks and chasing a white ball around a grass course.


Do that shit in your 70's when you can't ride\climb big lines anymore


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CO would definitely work for that. You wouldn't be able to play any of the high country courses that time of year, but you could definitely play pretty much any of the Front Range courses.

But, even as a golfer, I sort of agree with the "ditch the golf" idea. Not that there aren't some nice golf courses around, but the snowboarding is world class. 

The only way I'd do it is if your trip has already been booked and the snow conditions turn out to be not that great, which in March/April is fairly unlikely. If you're planning a trip to CO, that's the safest bet for good conditions in terms of timing. With that said, last season we came pretty doggone close to having a no snow March, then it dumped all of May.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

hikeswithdogs said:


> This x1000 , fuck swinging yuppy sticks and chasing a white ball around a grass course.
> 
> 
> Do that shit in your 70's when you can't ride\climb big lines anymore


I have to agree with this. Golf is really popular around here but I hate it. Too expensive even compared to snowboarding. You will suck at it unless you do it all the time. Not very family friendly. Rich assholes yelling at you to hurry up. I have rarely had fun golfing but I have always had fun snowboarding and it is very family friendly. I'm thinking about selling my clubs. I hate that f*cking game. :finger1:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I have to agree with this. Golf is really popular around here but I hate it. Too expensive even compared to snowboarding. You will suck at it unless you do it all the time. Not very family friendly. Rich assholes yelling at you to hurry up. I have rarely had fun golfing but I have always had fun snowboarding and it is very family friendly. I'm thinking about selling my clubs. I hate that f*cking game. :finger1:


Exactly how I feel, same thing with people spend their vacations getting drunk on the beach and gambling in Vegas.

"Take a vacation that will change your life and or view of the world.......that's not gonna happen sitting on the beach in Florida/Mexico or drunk @ a casino in Vegas.

Your only young once........I can still drink cocktails on the beach, listen to music and gamble my money away in my 70's.........you won't be climbing mountains or skiing big lines in yours."

-me


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I won't be playing golf even if I do reach my 70's...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Man what a shit show it would be at the luggage pick up with a bunch of dudes grabbing board bags and golf clubs in those bulky ass plastic golf club bomb shelters. I enjoy golfing but would never waste my time trying to get a round in on a snow trip. Fuckdat

However for the sake of the conversation, it's hard to imagine any major snow resort not having a golf course within a few minutes drive.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Anywhere in the US Southwest with an open mountain.(courses do close for the season, but you should be able to find some overlap, or public course that will be open weather permitting)
> 
> Back in my early 20's we used to skate surf and snowboard in the same day, but the again we were much cooler and poorer than your golfing friends.


Thx, I'll look into it.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

Peyto said:


> I'm sure there are many, but the only place where I've ever done this is the Invermere, BC area. Panorama's closing weekend is easter and there are a couple courses in the valley including Eagle Ranch as well as the Radium that I believe open in April. There is a (really nice) course at the foot of Panorama but that isn't open until May.
> 
> But the truth is that your plan will ensure that you neither have great golf nor great riding. Book a March snowboarding trip (the earlier in March the better) and take the crew for a round of golf for the summer. Ontario has plenty of top notch courses.
> 
> On the other hand, we usually do a spring trip and the combination of poor conditions and warm weather leads to a real bender of a weekend. It's a lot of fun, but if I lived in the GTA I'd want my snow trips to be just that, snowy.



Good point it being neither great golf nor great riding...I just wasn't sure if there was anywhere where there would be both great golf and riding. That's why I'm asking you guys. All the guys are from the US except me, so trying to figure out the best place to go is proving difficult.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Reno/Tahoe area should be a decent option all winter long. There's courses there open 365, of course lately the issues has been will the mountains have snow.....


I was thinking of something like Tahoe, never considered Reno. It's the same question about the mountains in Western Canada? Will they have snow? 
Thanks for the info. I'll be looking into it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tahoe is just up the hill from Reno.

It hasn't snowed in Tahoe since the turn of the century.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

deagol said:


> ditch the guys who want to golf, you don't need friends like that.... :barf2:


The majority of the group going, I don't even know. It's for a bachelor weekend and most of the guys I haven't met yet. Most guys are good with the boarding trip...some are more golfers. I can't choose the guys going.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

kalev said:


> When I was living in Kelowna, there were days in March / April where Big White open as well as local courses. It kind of depends on the particular year, but I think it would be a pretty safe bet most years.


I'll look into Big White. The issue is all the guys expect me are from the US. I'll have to pitch the strong USD to see if they would go for something in Canada. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Vancouver Canada.
> 
> I've snowboarded, golfed & gone downhill mtn biking, all in the same day before.
> 
> ...


Which mountain/resort? and which course? How long ago did you go? 
How was the snow conditions and the golf conditions? 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You can please some people some of the time, but you can't please all the people all of the time.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> This x1000 , fuck swinging yuppy sticks and chasing a white ball around a grass course.
> 
> 
> Do that shit in your 70's when you can't ride\climb big lines anymore


Living in Ontario Golfing has way more to offer than snowboarding. We only get icy conditions that last 2.5 months and the only places within driving distance are "hills" that are really just speed bumps compared to riding where you are...man i got to move out west.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> CO would definitely work for that. You wouldn't be able to play any of the high country courses that time of year, but you could definitely play pretty much any of the Front Range courses.
> 
> But, even as a golfer, I sort of agree with the "ditch the golf" idea. Not that there aren't some nice golf courses around, but the snowboarding is world class.
> 
> The only way I'd do it is if your trip has already been booked and the snow conditions turn out to be not that great, which in March/April is fairly unlikely. If you're planning a trip to CO, that's the safest bet for good conditions in terms of timing. With that said, last season we came pretty doggone close to having a no snow March, then it dumped all of May.


Thanks for the reply. I think one of the guys coming is from CO, but I think he's more of a golfer...I'll have to ask him if he knows about the conditions on the mountains and maybe he can give a recommendation.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I have to agree with this. Golf is really popular around here but I hate it. Too expensive even compared to snowboarding. You will suck at it unless you do it all the time. Not very family friendly. Rich assholes yelling at you to hurry up. I have rarely had fun golfing but I have always had fun snowboarding and it is very family friendly. I'm thinking about selling my clubs. I hate that f*cking game. :finger1:


LOL, thanks for your opinion. I'm more of the boarder myself. Just tying to see if there are options out there that can suite all parties. 
PS. Where do you board in Saskatchewan?


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Man what a shit show it would be at the luggage pick up with a bunch of dudes grabbing board bags and golf clubs in those bulky ass plastic golf club bomb shelters. I enjoy golfing but would never waste my time trying to get a round in on a snow trip. Fuckdat
> 
> However for the sake of the conversation, it's hard to imagine any major snow resort not having a golf course within a few minutes drive.


Good point...never thought about transporting board and clubs. That would be quite a bitch. 
Thing is it's for a bachelor party trip. Not strictly a snowboard trip. Most guys are good with boarding and I think some guys don't really ski/board, they would prefer golf. 
I'm just trying to see if there are options that would please all parties. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Tahoe is just up the hill from Reno.
> 
> It hasn't snowed in Tahoe since the turn of the century.


Good to know. I can scratch that off the list.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> You can please some people some of the time, but you can't please all the people all of the time.


Definitely true. The weekend is for a bachelor party so everyone going is happy to spend time with the guy getting married. It would just be nice if there were other activities to do that would please individual parties. 
At the end of the day as long as my friend getting married has a great time, we'll all be happy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

christopherglim said:


> Good to know. I can scratch that off the list.


Who knows, maybe they'll have a banner season this year. But, they've definitely had several terrible seasons in a row now. Like all-time bad.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Exactly how I feel, same thing with people spend their vacations getting drunk on the beach and gambling in Vegas.
> 
> "Take a vacation that will change your life and or view of the world.......that's not gonna happen sitting on the beach in Florida/Mexico or drunk @ a casino in Vegas.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I have lots of friends that go to Vegas or Mexico and I don't get it. Doesn't interest me at all. I went to Vegas once and that was enough. People go to Mexico and don't even go surfing. WTF? At least when I did the beach resort thing in Bali I went surfing a bunch of times. Guy from Saskatchewan surfing, kinda hilarious. :facepalm1: :injured:

PS Christopherglim asked me where I snowboard in Saskatchewan. There are a couple decent local hills. One even has 2 quad chairs, short runs but fun. The mountains are only 6 hours away, I have left at 2am to make the first chair in Banff area, :hairy: I might be too old for that shit now.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> :goodpost: I have lots of friends that go to Vegas or Mexico and I don't get it. Doesn't interest me at all. I went to Vegas once and that was enough. People go to Mexico and don't even go surfing. WTF? At least when I did the beach resort thing in Bali I went surfing a bunch of times. Guy from Saskatchewan surfing, kinda hilarious. :facepalm1: :injured:
> 
> PS Christopherglim asked me where I snowboard in Saskatchewan. There are a couple decent local hills. One even has 2 quad chairs, short runs but fun. The mountains are only 6 hours away, I have left at 2am to make the first chair in Banff area, :hairy: I might be too old for that shit now.



I can't stand a trip where all you do is sit/drink/eat. If you're going to a beach at least scuba/snorkel/surf/ rent jet skis. I'd go out of my fucking mind sitting on the beach all day.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> You can please some people some of the time, but you can't please all the people all of the time.


I can please myself every time....wait...what???


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

christopherglim said:


> I can't stand a trip where all you do is sit/drink/eat. If you're going to a beach at least scuba/snorkel/surf/ rent jet skis. I'd go out of my fucking mind sitting on the beach all day.


Yup. I also went whitewater rafting when I was in Bali. It was in a sweet gorge and the water was so warm, not like Canadian rafting.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Arizona Snowbowl?


----------



## FromTheRez (Sep 9, 2015)

Vancouver Canada would be a great choice for this. Multiple golf courses with 3 mountains within a 20-30 minute drive of each other, or go up the highway to Whistler where the golf course is walking distance from the hill


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

FromTheRez said:


> Vancouver Canada would be a great choice for this. Multiple golf courses with 3 mountains within a 20-30 minute drive of each other, or go up the highway to Whistler where the golf course is walking distance from the hill


Thanks for the info. I'm looking into Whister.


----------

